# Importing electronics and pictures



## rsgraves (Feb 6, 2015)

has anyone ever had an issue bringing pictures and electronics into italy ????


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It rarely makes sense to bring electronics but that shouldn't be an issue.

Pictures meaning what? Photographs?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you to a thread of your own as the thread you tagged onto was pretty old.

Basically, it depends on why you're bringing in the stuff. If it's to sell, then you'll have to pay tax and duties. If it's part of a move to Italy, no problem other than if you have stuff that you've owned for less than 6 months. (In that case, you'll probably get hit for the VAT.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rsgraves (Feb 6, 2015)

NickZ said:


> It rarely makes sense to bring electronics but that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Pictures meaning what? Photographs?


 photos, prints, i have some native american pottery pieces and civil war era sword


----------

